

'Let's tax the sun': new law shocks world press - stfu
http://www.thelocal.es/20130821/spanish-solar-law-hits-international-headlines

======
taproot
Tldr; theyre taxing people who have solar panels on grounds that other people
have to pay for the grid through their bills.

Oh and they are fining 30-60m eur for people with installs not hooked into the
grid.

So yes basically this is as stupid as taxing the sun, the air you breath, or
the water you drink.

